# Apott5 Application Thread



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

So word is Apott wants into Team RIP, so time to start his gauntlet through our membership requirements. He needs to make each of the Square Table members laugh, post links from the information sections where he helped 3 new members, and answer questions from 4 Square Table members including KumbiaQueens, PygoFanatic, myself, and Acestro/NJKILLSYOU. KEEEEELLS Im looking at you as Ace appears to be busy recently.

I dont have any questions ready, but we'll get some posted here soon enough. In the mean time any other ST members feel free to fire away, and Apott feel free to get started on the other requirements.

/wonders if Apott has made me laugh yet









Good Luck Apott!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Apott has made me laugh on several occasions. get the newb outreach program done and then the questions will start.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

good luck dude


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Apott where you at dawg?!?!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

whats considered a noob? under 100 post?

/ponders how a noob such as ones self is suppose to help another noob


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1800924


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1800938


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1800965

Alright now someone give me some quesitons.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

The first and third are bad, but you just laughed at the guy for not filling hid tank in the second one. Not acceptable and definately not the kind of portrayal we want of people in Team RIP.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

/wasnt trying to be an asshole about it.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok apott there all kind of weak so you get one point for the first and third combined, so you need two more. that shouldnt be a problem for you.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

how is this one?
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1809226


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent!







Thats more what were looking for. 1 more and your done that portion.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1809497


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

good job.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/peeks in

/tells Apott to keep up the good work

/hands reigns back over to NJ...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

1: name three of ESPMikes alias'...

2: who is the RIP secretary?

3: who is mr. ambiance?

4: where does C0Rey live?

_no hints because these are all a tad easy..._


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Good questions KEEEEEEELLS.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Rip secretery is Kumbia Queens. Or KQ


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

correct.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

#3 is arby

RB32


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

correct.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

would corey happen to live in europe?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no im looking for a specific answer.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

netherlands?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

wrong. and no guessing!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

so i really dont get any clues? cuz i have no idea about question 1 and 4


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

think i found the answer to number 4

Norwegian


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

that sounds funny maybe norway?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> that sounds funny maybe norway?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yes but thats not the answer...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i see... sry NJ i wont inerrupt no more


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

geez us


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJ is from tyrant-land :laugh:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

can i get some clues? im stumpped


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

corey is from norway, known as ___________ ?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

the village of many many asshats?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hahahahahaha.

no.

mikes alias' are quite easy.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

apott where you at?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> apott where you at?


I have his address, going pick up a tank from him on Sunday.....
you all could just pop in and do a good fraternity hazing/beating on him!!

Just kidding Apott! I'm not that psychotic......


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha. NJ im been trying to search and read thru some of this stuff but i just cant find it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe its clue time?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

they are both easy as hell.

ESPMike aka ______ aka ______ aka ______

C0Rey lives in god damn _________


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey lives in god damn neverland ranch


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

well alright.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

thats not the answer.

you could probably search "C0Rey lives in" and you would get the answer.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Lets keep this going. Did I ever post questions for Apot?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

nope.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok good. I didnt remember them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

come on Apott!!!!!!!!! you can do it!!!!

/doesn't want more terminated applications

/points out that Jim's wasn't the first terminated app

/wonders if folks know who's was the first....


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

ok im not getting it. iv looked and looked.

/will never make it


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> come on Apott!!!!!!!!! you can do it!!!!
> 
> /doesn't want more terminated applications
> 
> ...


/knows who :nod:

/wont say it, can be a future question


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

is it the were im from q youre stuck on?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

finally i think i found it

corey lives in god damn norwiegia


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha you got it!









you still got mike aka's tho.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought he lived in Sweden


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i already did.

it was deleted in the upgrade


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha yea i thought i remebered it, but i didnt see it. i belives you.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

finally one set of questions done. How many more sets does that leave?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

3. haha.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

bring em on i guess.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice appot!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

ill never get this done if i dont get any more questions


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, you ask and you shall receive:

1. What do I call Timbz?

2. What was KEEEEEEEELLS original name on PFury?

3. What member got in trouble for making fun of French Canada?

4. What food item am I still waiting for KQ to send me? (Be VERY specific here, like what kind of the item.)

Good luck.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

#1

Twinkie


> 1. What is my nickname for Timbz, and why did i give him that nickname.
> Correct with Twinkie, waiting for quote and why he has that name.


hahahahahah


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

#2

FBMBMSBHBMX85


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn... I thought I had used that one recently. Thats why most App threads get moved. Ace can you please move Jim's app thread so it cant be seen for easy answers.

Anyways both right so far... and answers with quotes are preferred.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

#3 slackr69



> yeah i attacked you . you smell.. really bad. really really bad .. and you live in canada and have french heritage. and you smell like wine and cheese .. and you have attacked pink in multiple threads are you following her around just to post mean stuff? geez u couldnt get a good rip on me so you had to start ripping on her to feel like a man ??


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahhh....the memories.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So, what's left? #4 for ESGDGMike not answered...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Yup... we need to put a time limit on these things.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have been pretty busy lately

sorry


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah hes been in al kinds of trouble ...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

stop eating those brownies and awnser questions


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

hhhmmmm......


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I bet if these questions were cover with brownies you would want to do them quicker....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mail me some brownies and ill get you into RIP


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> mail me some brownies and ill get you into RIP












*A* little *POT* in the brownies?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> mail me some brownies and ill get you into RIP












*A* little *POT* in the brownies?
[/quote]







took me a minute.. i was like why the f*ck are those letters in bold.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> *A* little *POT* in the brownies?












p.s. found your App. Thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> mail me some brownies and ill get you into RIP












*A* little *POT* in the brownies?
[/quote]







took me a minute.. i was like why the f*ck are those letters in bold.
[/quote]

you're slow.



















wait... when did you post that?
















So.... where is the pot? wait.... you know what I mean!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

iv been trying to find mikes last question but damn.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ask him for a hint









and cut back on the brownies









j/k :rasp:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Apott will have to start all over since is been months, and stll cnat finish, that means he is not interested.....

I kid I kid


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I kid I kid


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grrr


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

> /almost finished with the cookie factory.
> 
> /notes I've so far made 5 dozen chocolate chip cookies with the white chocolate swirls
> 
> ...


some of these bad boys?

chocolate chip cookies with the white chocolate swirls

cookies with peanut butter swirl


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Apot FTMFW!!!! Thats it! Youre done with me. Was anyone else left, I forgot 2 months ago.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

kq's


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha sorry


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome Potty!!!

oh... potty could be a veeeeeeeeery funny nickname....

kinda lets you off the marijuana nick-names....


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

/still thinks it should be brownie f_cker


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

brownie f*cker ....or..... Potty










/thinks there may be a first ever poll for a nickname if Potty/A Pot O Brownies passes :nod:

In all honesty isn't brownie f*cker a bad name? I mean... he kinda was the one getting fucked by the brownies :laugh:

sorry Apott


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

potty is cute


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

good luck with KQ's questions...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> brownie f*cker ....or..... Potty
> 
> 
> 
> ...












QFNAR

Actually is was quoted for a reason...hilarity...plain old fashioned funniness.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I think for future apps we need to institute a time-frame for compleition...like a year or so.:laugh:

Almost there pottyboy, one more set of questions to finish up.

Are we still waiting for KQ to post some?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

yes we are sir.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

1. What was E-Special Mikey's "cool" name?

2. What was Pink's first nickname and why?

3. Name a time Slckr has refused to catch up (post link to post)

4. Who is Bastard? and Why is that their name?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

bump for Apott


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks man but these are some tough little shits.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

your almost there man


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> your almost there man


your not allowed to post in here........wait niether am i


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

#4 is your chiclid



> /thinks this thread will bring my post count to 3000+
> 
> /realizes its taken FOREVER to get this far
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

one down!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

okay, now what about 1, 2, and 3?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

#2

"D"

Sounds a little crazy. Perhaps "Miss Mwauh"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

"D" is correct! But I'm guessing KQ wants 'quotes' of when it happened...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

sh*t ill never find that

sh*t ill never find that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's not that hard, look for 'early' posts by PinK.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

how is this?



> /Likes letter D, but thinks is more unique the name without it
> 
> /Says go ahead, ask that question


#1

ESP$$#%Mike


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll let KQ decide... but you're only a page or two from the first reference.

I think the ESPMike name isn't what she's looking for either...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

haha. good job on the nickname ...

and keep trying with the name, just remember, copy and paste ...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

does that mean number 2 is correct or do i need to work on that some more?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

#2 is good.

just work on 1 and 3


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

ë§pmlke



> /doesn't like sneaky KumQuat
> 
> /braces for invisible Mexican Judo
> 
> ...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

#3 Slckr



> is never going to catch up at this rate. is sad i am the only one on RIp who has a life..


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Did i make it did i make it did i make it or what?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you got it.

congrats


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats Apot!

6 months in the making!!!


----------

